# OT: Knife Knut Knonsense



## mr drinky (Feb 8, 2012)

Does anyone else misspell words like 'nice' and write 'knice' instead? 

And the other night I woke up my wife in the late hours and told her to be careful and move to the edge of the bed because there were knives in the bed somewhere. 

P.S. If you are wondering there were no knives in my bed, but the ones I thought were in bed were made by Pierre. 

k.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 8, 2012)

:Stefan:


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 8, 2012)

knuf said


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 8, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Does anyone else misspell words like 'nice' and write 'knice' instead?
> 
> And the other night I woke up my wife in the late hours and told her to be careful and move to the edge of the bed because there were knives in the bed somewhere.
> 
> ...



i had a dream that i was sharpening my knives on my shin bones.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 8, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Does anyone else misspell words like 'nice' and write 'knice' instead?
> 
> And the other night I woke up my wife in the late hours and told her to be careful and move to the edge of the bed because there were knives in the bed somewhere.
> 
> ...



If I weren't affected myself, I'd offer you a free session 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 8, 2012)

If you are offering help, you need to post an hourly rate and if you accept insurance.

k.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 8, 2012)

It's like a secret code amongst my friends. If they are replaced by aliens, I will know it when then stop adding the "k" in personal correspondence.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 8, 2012)

I love that emoticon.....fits the OP well I think.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 8, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> If you are offering help, you need to post an hourly rate and if you accept insurance.
> 
> k.



I don't accept insurance and my hourly rate is one board foot of premium curly koa 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 8, 2012)

I know that I have gone crazy when I spin a top and it keeps on spinning.

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 8, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> I don't accept insurance and my hourly rate is one board foot of premium curly koa
> 
> Stefan



Does it have to be stabilized? 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 8, 2012)

Not dreams, but I literally have lost a dozen or more full nights of sleep over the past year, thinking about grinding. No joke. I think about it like I used to think about playing guitar in high school, and I used to play 5-10 hours a day.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 9, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> If I weren't affected myself, I'd offer you a free session
> 
> Stefan



The only thing I would utter through the whole session is: super groß mit knackiger schokolade.

k.


----------

